# Best Stealth Strains



## mikeandnaomi (Jul 27, 2012)

What do you think are some of the best Stealth strains. We can't have any heights over 7 to 8 feet. The odor needs to be on the down low.
Any recommendation?

Of course yield and potency are mandatory.

Any input would be great - thanks.


----------



## growone (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm subbing for the replies, don't have much recent experience in outside stealth
as far as the most important trait, i'd go with smell
for height, you can do training, a LST in flower bed could defy visual detection
but a smelly plant will get you busted, at least on your home turf


----------



## Izoc666 (Jul 27, 2012)

mikeandnaomi said:


> What do you think are some of the best Stealth strains. We can't have any heights over 7 to 8 feet. The odor needs to be on the down low.
> Any recommendation?
> 
> Of course yield and potency are mandatory.
> ...


first of all, topping or lst will do good for height control.

The odor is an issue, i understand you...and i was browsing for strain that dont give odor that much but maybe you will like this strain that i havent try to grow before heres a link http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Eva/PinkPlant.html
*Pink Plant*
Indoor / outdoor
Sativa cross between our most powerful, High Level, and our index more sweeping, TNT Kush. The combination of the two has resulted in a plant with buds long and hard as rocks. Indoors, its structure is robust, fast growing and rather large. Outdoors becomes a super plant, robust, high, very productive, with huge queues loaded resin buds. In some specimens the pistils turn pink before maturing. It is advisable to prune the tips to get several branches and multiply its production. Acid taste fresh loquat and eucalyptus. Its effect is very powerful, cerebral and slightly relaxed. Because of its low environmental odor is very useful in places where the smell given off by the cannabis is a problem.
Indoor flowering 55 to 60 days
Outdoor flowering Early October

breeder from EVA.

hope this helps

happy gardening.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jul 30, 2012)

Northern Lights doesn't smell much and a couple strains at GHS are also low odor.

Thank you


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thc Bomb my friend. I mean, obviously it looks like marijuana but it's got a low odor, high yield, and super crazy stone


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 31, 2012)

And it is short


----------



## 420DUBSTEP (Aug 1, 2012)

Thc bomb!!!!


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## smokyadams (Aug 2, 2012)

im getting to start northern light auto flower in my closet...as soon a my oder comes in from nirvana.
i hope your right about the low oder..ive got my two sons still living at home and dont want them hunting for the skunk under our house lol lol lol...............


----------



## smokyadams (Aug 2, 2012)

i meant as soon as my order comes in lol lol.....


----------



## iTop (Aug 2, 2012)

I got a minor stealth grow right now, but i'm not too sure about the smell yet :/
I got three bubba kush, lovely strains for stealth. Once topped and LSTed, these girls get bushy as shit, and throw a mini scrog on it and you'll be set
I also have two blueberry clones (not recommended) But trying them out anyways
Smell is uncertain at this point


----------



## B.B.V.C. (Aug 2, 2012)

I've heard sweet deep grapefruit from dinafem is a really nice smoke plus it doesnt have the classic weed/skunky smell to give you away. Ive never tried it yet but i got one as a freebie and i cant wait to pop it


----------



## growone (Aug 2, 2012)

the thing about strains and odor is that there can be a lot of plant to plant variety
one pheno is faint, another reeks, which makes for risky growing, or a grow ended early
NL does have quite a long history, at least for certain breeders, and usually a low odor, the nl#5 i grew out was very low on odor


----------



## smokyadams (Aug 3, 2012)

cool ,glad to know...im not to paranoid about the smell but every once in a while i get the common passerby that stops in....anyways cant wait for my northern light #5 to arrive.........


----------

